# "The Dark Den" Good Influence?



## arthurliuyz (Mar 28, 2022)

I've seen a lot of threads saying that Exotics Lair is a bad influence. So, just wondering, is petko a good influence for the hobby? Is his husbandry good?


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 28, 2022)

With animals on Youtube or the internet in general, there is going to be controversy and debate because while online video content may be entertaining, the health and care of the animal is also important. I personally do not like Exotics Lair, but it doesn't mean I hate him. The Dark Den is a mix bag for me, so I can't really say it's good or bad as it's heavily debatable on what is good care in terms of exotic pets.

So to each their own. I always advise people that while Youtube maybe a starting point into the exotic pet hobby. Always do your own proper research on multiple platforms and websites so you can come to your own conclusion of proper care for your pets. Always research for the most up-to-date information because exotic pets tend to have a lot of outdated information and practices on the web.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kibosh (Mar 29, 2022)

No. 

Only T videos worth anything on YouToobe is Tom Moran and even then I would cross reference everything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HeartBum (Mar 29, 2022)

Got to admit I used to really like him. Until I saw an Instagram post of his where he was rehousing a P. murinus. Caption said something like “long overdue for a rehouse, she’s mad at me”. This thing was in an enclosure suitable for an arboreal sling and looked like it was juvenile. So many comments said “I hope this isn’t the enclosure she was in” because it looked like a catch cup, but the webbing and deco said otherwise. Needless to say the comments were ignored entirely and not addressed. Gave me the impression he was nervous of it/didn’t have the time or room to care for an individual amongst his collection. Lord knows he can afford a decent enclosure for all of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## waynerowley (Mar 29, 2022)

No.  I think his vides from a couple of years ago aren't too bad, but he's got worse recently and it's now clear to me that his channel is more about entertainment than animal care and husbandry:

 - He no longer provides water dishes
 - He no longer appears to label his enclosures/Ts
 - He never talks about specific species care requirements and needs
 - He frequently walks away from enclosures leaving the doors wide open
 - His method of rehousing is risky and the way he pokes his Ts sometimes just seems harsh and designed to provoke a threat response

Wayne

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Spoodfood (Mar 29, 2022)

I’d say he’s not great. For someone who already knows the information they need to know and wants to see how a t looks in action and not a still photo, sure. I mean I watched a video he did on Linothele sericata (not a t but same point) webbing Timelapse because I wanted to see it. Not because I needed or wanted husbandry information. So maybe for entertainment, but I wouldn’t emulate anything he does.
If you are just bored and want to watch some t stuff I don’t see the harm, but it should be for entertainment or interest in seeing a new species or something along those lines. Not for advice. I have seen some things I blatantly disapprove of and dislike on the channel, but I’ve also seen some nice feeding videos and stuff of species I’ve never heard of.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Dry Desert (Mar 29, 2022)

Liquifin said:


> With animals on Youtube or the internet in general, there is going to be controversy and debate because while online video content may be entertaining, the health and care of the animal is also important. I personally do not like Exotics Lair, but it doesn't mean I hate him. The Dark Den is a mix bag for me, so I can't really say it's good or bad as it's heavily debatable on what is good care in terms of exotic pets.
> 
> So to each their own. I always advise people that while Youtube maybe a starting point into the exotic pet hobby. Always do your own proper research on multiple platforms and websites so you can come to your own conclusion of proper care for your pets. Always research for the most up-to-date information because exotic pets tend to have a lot of outdated information and practices on the web.


Excellent advice -  However.

Say I'm a first-time owner of " X " and have downloaded a " good " caresheet on same " X " and have watched YouTube videos on same, and don't know about AB how do I confirm their accuracy ??
I suppose this is the main reason  we have new owners posting on AB with serious problems, or in need of urgent help.

There is no way of knowing the accuracy of any care sheet or video, and as mentioned I could search and have guidence from 4 sources, all inaccurate.

Unless there is some form of grading as to the accuracy of care advice -  which will never happen - then new owners will always be at a loss as to accuracy.

Then, of course, we have to factor in the " advice " from some, no all , pet shops.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## arthurliuyz (Mar 29, 2022)

What about The Tarantula Collective? He seems do do a lot of care guides & stuff. Was wondering whether they're accurate? His care does seems pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spoodfood (Mar 29, 2022)

arthurliuyz said:


> What about The Tarantula Collective? He seems do do a lot of care guides & stuff. Was wondering whether they're accurate? His care does seems pretty good.


As previously stated, If you want husbandry information Tom Moran is really the way to go for YouTube. He’s got a great podcast that covers almost any beginner question too, he’s just not as flashy which I’m okay with. I think the collective gets really excellent footage of his animals and I think that’s his strength, not information so much. I’ve seen some click baity titles and also some things I don’t agree with, but I do believe there’s worse.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## arthurliuyz (Mar 29, 2022)

Spoodfood said:


> As previously stated, If you want husbandry information Tom Moran is really the way to go for YouTube. He’s got a great podcast that covers almost any beginner question too, he’s just not as flashy which I’m okay with. I think the collective gets really excellent footage of his animals and I think that’s his strength, not information so much. I’ve seen some click baity titles and also some things I don’t agree with, but I do believe there’s worse.


Thanks a lot Spoodfood and Kibosh. Will definitely check out Tom's channel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 29, 2022)

Tom Moran is the only channel outside of the documentary/in-situ ones worth watching IMO, he's the most consistent in terms of the quality of info he provides, his rehousing videos are great, and he doesn't really go for any of the gimmicky crap favoured by a lot of other channels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Award 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 29, 2022)

The Dark Den is someone I'm truly thankful to. If not for my discovering his channel, I would not be here typing right now. That said, I don't unconditionally agree with everything he does or view him as the epitome of tarantula husbandry advice. He was a great starting point for me, but in my honest opinion, I have far surpassed his level of care through this site and personal experimentation. It's been a while since I last watched his videos, but I hope he can continue to be such a figure for many new keepers to come. 

The one thing i do think he does right is be fairly open about mistakes he's made. I can't recall exact accounts but I'm pretty sure a number of times he's readily admitted to mistakes he has made, which is not easy to do in front of such a large public audience

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------



## 8 legged (Mar 29, 2022)

It depends on what you do with information. You can also learn from Exotic Liars. Unfortunately, beginners can easily be misled! But that's not the provider's fault, everyone has something like personal responsibility. Even if it's easy to point the finger at others, you can't rule out that those who criticize do something better! And if a person keeps and cares for his spiders badly, then that keeper is to blame and nobody else!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlbaArachnids92 (Mar 29, 2022)

Good enough to spark an interest in the hobby? Yes, but most youtubers are far from a good resource for care/husbandry practice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 29, 2022)

arthurliuyz said:


> I've seen a lot of threads saying that Exotics Lair is a bad influence. So, just wondering, is petko a good influence for the hobby? Is his husbandry good?


Many things he does are not right

Before he was on stupidtube, he was a regular AB member!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HeartBum (Mar 29, 2022)

viper69 said:


> Many things he does are not right
> 
> Before he was on stupidtube, he was a regular AB member!


Jeeze, what happened? Or was he one of those “I’m right you’re wrong” people we see so often on here…

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VukSRB (Mar 29, 2022)

Kibosh said:


> No.
> 
> Only T videos worth anything on YouToobe is Tom Moran and even then I would cross reference everything.


Personally I don't like him as much, he is always afraid of his spiders and does not give them enough supstrate, like never. I love Dave's little beasties. His channel is top notch in everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Thinking 2


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 29, 2022)

I really enjoy Dave’s Little Beasties on YouTube. Haven’t really noticed if he is a good influence or not but I still enjoy his videos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Agree 3


----------



## viper69 (Mar 29, 2022)

HeartBum said:


> Or was he one of those “I’m right you’re wrong” people


Not at all actually. He was never a defensive jerk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Mar 29, 2022)

waynerowley said:


> No.  I think his vides from a couple of years ago aren't too bad, but he's got worse recently and it's now clear to me that his channel is more about entertainment than animal care and husbandry:
> 
> - He no longer provides water dishes
> - He no longer appears to label his enclosures/Ts
> ...


I agree that Petco's videos have drastically declined in quality over the years. I simply don't care about "Monster" Drinks or him unpacking Chocolate!!!!

This might just be me but i get the impression that he has become dependant on his videos and animals for income and in his strive for new content has irresponsibly taken on too many animals. Giving out his adress to fans that want to send him animals is a huuuuge mistake. It seems to me he just can't keep up proper care and he still wants to get new animals all the time. He knows better but has to scrape by doing the absolute minimum for them. Unless one of them makes for a good video, ofc.


and i repeat myself but there are some good channels:

birdspidersCH by Martin Hüssler
bugsnstuff by Guy Tansley
lovetarantulas by Andrew Smith
World of Spiders by ?

for husbandry:
Tom Moran by Tom Moran xd
Dave's Little beasties by Dave Fisher

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## LucN (Mar 29, 2022)

As many have said, Dark Den used to be somewhat decent. Nowadays, I hardly ever check his new content. Tarantula Collective has some great footage, but at some points the music irritated me. And the husbandry seems copy/paste from care sheets.

To the few of you that say that only Tom Moran is worth looking into, what would be your issue for discrediting Dave's Little Beasties (barring the excessive ads) ? I think he's as relevant as Tom. That one vid that a sling (was it Macrothele gigas ? I forget) made runs around him and in his clothing was nerve racking, yet he remained calm the entire time. I have nothing but respect for his still no-nonsense approach. We never get clickbait with him either...

So what's the deal ? Not trying to create an argument, just curious.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## YungRasputin (Mar 29, 2022)

Petco is only slightly better than EL - the only ones i really would consider to be good are Dave’s Little Beasties and Tom Moran but even those come with criticisms eg: i think it’s 100% incorrect to keep top shelf arboreals in cheese poof containers and subjecting them to ludicrous coaxing techniques as opposed to completely avoiding that with top/front opening professional enclosures - again this goes back to my “if you can spend $200 on a specimen you can pay $50 for an actual enclosure” position

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 29, 2022)

YungRasputin said:


> Petco is only slightly better than EL - the only ones i really would consider to be good are Dave’s Little Beasties and Tom Moran but even those come with criticisms eg: i think it’s 100% incorrect to keep top shelf arboreals in cheese poof containers and subjecting them to ludicrous coaxing techniques as opposed to completely avoiding that with top/front opening professional enclosures - again this goes back to my “if you can spend $200 on a specimen you can pay $50 for an actual enclosure” position


There is nothing wrong with cheese poof containers, its all personal preference. Plus if you have 30 spiders this is more cost efficient. I do prefer exo terra though. I never use the front opening of them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## YungRasputin (Mar 29, 2022)

jrh3 said:


> There is nothing wrong with cheese poof containers, its all personal preference. Plus if you have 30 spiders this is more cost efficient. I do prefer exo terra though. I never use the front opening of them.


disagree - you can meet husbandry requirements, sure however given how they’re designed and assuming that they would need rehoused it’s a really poor choice for no real reason and i think it endangers defensive behaviors insomuch as the keeper is limited to top access only and T’s are going to see this as predatory behavior and respond accordingly

Exo Terras, Repti Zoo, etc - they’re expensive yes however they also give you the means by which to care for the specimen in a v low impact way and in my opinion, as I’ve been working on building my own collection over this past year, yeah it’s taken me a lot longer to build mine than some people however I still think that such enclosures are the most ideal and provide levels of care not possible in most DIY

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Wolfram1 (Mar 29, 2022)

YungRasputin said:


> disagree - you can meet husbandry requirements, sure however given how they’re designed and assuming that they would need rehoused it’s a really poor choice for no real reason and i think it endangers defensive behaviors insomuch as the keeper is limited to top access only and T’s are going to see this as predatory behavior and respond accordingly
> 
> Exo Terras, Repti Zoo, etc - they’re expensive yes however they also give you the means by which to care for the specimen in a v low impact way and in my opinion, as I’ve been working on building my own collection over this past year, yeah it’s taken me a lot longer to build mine than some people however I still think that such enclosures are the most ideal and provide levels of care not possible in most DIY


You are too hung up on a "correct" way of doing things in my opinion, most breeders find ways of keeping the animals in a fairly compact container just fine. And the reason why Tom Moran and Dave Fisher are great examples is because they are not discriminatory towards different approaches of keeping but have found their groove. Dave goes for the most visually appealing approach but risks the screen mesh, while Tom doesn't splurge on enclosures and still provides the animals with what they need. Both ways have pros and cons and that is fine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## YungRasputin (Mar 29, 2022)

YungRasputin said:


> disagree - you can meet husbandry requirements, sure however given how they’re designed and assuming that they would need rehoused it’s a really poor choice for no real reason and i think it endangers defensive behaviors insomuch as the keeper is limited to top access only and T’s are going to see this as predatory behavior and respond accordingly


yes, i do have demanding standards and this is because i think hyper-naturalism, as in providing such a standard of care that specimens can surpass natural lifespans, necessitates such a position and is what i’m into however care and welfare are what’s most important but that to me is just the beginning

i don’t see anything wrong with debates and having to defend your own positions - that’s how everyone learns and improves collectively really

per this issue my argument goes beyond basic terrarium parameters and how enclosure types allow you to interact with the specimen in question

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 29, 2022)

YungRasputin said:


> disagree - you can meet husbandry requirements, sure however given how they’re designed and assuming that they would need rehoused it’s a really poor choice for no real reason and i think it endangers defensive behaviors insomuch as the keeper is limited to top access only and T’s are going to see this as predatory behavior and respond accordingly
> 
> Exo Terras, Repti Zoo, etc - they’re expensive yes however they also give you the means by which to care for the specimen in a v low impact way and in my opinion, as I’ve been working on building my own collection over this past year, yeah it’s taken me a lot longer to build mine than some people however I still think that such enclosures are the most ideal and provide levels of care not possible in most DIY


Have you ever kept them in cheese ball containers? I have, and there is no issues at all, just because the opening is a little smaller doesn’t mean they are going to be defensive, I think you are basing your opinion off of what you have read or watched.

They are easy to ventilate, the opening is still big enough to work with your tongs, rehouses are actually not that bad.

If we base this off of your way of thinking then they are actually better than exoterra openings  because you think they are hard to get out of the enclosure which would mean less chances of the bolting out of the enclosure when doing cleaning right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Mar 29, 2022)

YungRasputin said:


> as in providing such a standard of care that specimens can surpass natural lifespans


We have the same goal @YungRasputin, i really want to see just how old some of them can get and i am not a fan of the random containers Tom uses because i prefer to have a universal system but at the same time i do think he makes the most of them and that they are in no way detrimental to use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YungRasputin (Mar 29, 2022)

jrh3 said:


> Have you ever kept them in cheese ball containers? I have, and there is no issues at all, just because the opening is a little smaller doesn’t mean they are going to be defensive, I think you are basing your opinion off of what you have read or watched.


i’m basing my logic on decades of experience with top accessing enclosures and my most recent experiences with front accessing enclosures - as well as my recent experiences in rehousing with top/front opening enclosures and whole myriad of things really - have i personally kept a specimen in a cheese poof container no



> They are easy to ventilate, the opening is still big enough to work with your tongs, rehouses are actually not that bad.


ok and as previously stated basic husbandry isn’t my primary argument here



> If we base this off of your way of thinking then they are actually better than exoterra openings  because you think they are hard to get out of the enclosure which would mean less chances of the bolting out of the enclosure when doing cleaning right?


how would top accessing enclosures be better than front opening enclosures when it comes to arboreal species - is my most immediate question

i can give a perfect example by comparing the enclosures of my S. cal (Exo Terra 12x12x18) and my A. avic (Repti Zoo 8x8x12 top access only) and say definitively that my S. cal enclosure allows me to interact/work with the specimen in a stress free, low impact way comparative to my A. avics old enclosure

^and further, since moving my A. avicularia into an Exo Terra 12x12x18 i have noticed a big improvement in their overall behavior and temperament - no more stress behavior, no more poop cannon, no more bolts, easier for them to hide while i mist, no more daily destructions of their web tunnel, etc


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 29, 2022)

YungRasputin said:


> how would top accessing enclosures be better than front opening enclosures when it comes to arboreal species - is my most immediate question


I prefer a top opening enclosure to a side opening for arboreal species 10 out of 10 times. Majority of the time a tarantula is not going to run up when trying to hide or if they get startled. They will run around, which means a side opening enclosure is your worst case for an escape. 





YungRasputin said:


> ok and as previously stated basic husbandry isn’t my primary argument here


but this doesn’t have to be basic, the cheese ball container is simply a shell, what you build of it is in the eye of the beholder. It is so versatile on ho it can be modified for even a bio active setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YungRasputin (Mar 29, 2022)

jrh3 said:


> I prefer a top opening enclosure to a side opening for arboreal species 10 out of 10 times. Majority of the time a tarantula is not going to run up when trying to hide or if they get startled. They will run around, which means a side opening enclosure is your worst case for an escape.


my experience is the opposite - in a non-established enclosure, like during initial housing, what i’ve noticed is that my arboreal species tend to shoot towards the back, up the back back glass, while looping towards the sides (which by that time i already have the doors shut)

in an established enclosure they bolt to wherever it is their den is and a lot of the time that’s a web tunnel built behind hanging foliage near the top of the enclosure (which was the primary problem with A. avics old enclosure)



> but this doesn’t have to be basic, the cheese ball container is simply a shell, what you build of it is in the eye of the beholder. It is so versatile on ho it can be modified for even a bio active setup.


this is not the point - i do not contest that basic husbandry whether it be bioactive or otherwise, could be done, in said DIY albeit limited


----------



## Wolfram1 (Mar 29, 2022)

I think that is largely dependant on how you set them up. If i remember correctly you prefer to keep them in their final enclosure and give them as much space as possible, this would ofc make them less likely to bolt out from the side-doors as well, while i like to keep them in smaller setups were i have more control. Because of that i have to rehouse them more often. Again, both have pros and cons.
like @jrh3 said, i too feel much safer with top opening enclosures. Additionally i also do not point the hides entrances straight up. Rather i try to angle them so that arboreal Spiders can enter and exit them from the side-walls of the enclosure

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 29, 2022)

LucN said:


> To the few of you that say that only Tom Moran is worth looking into, what would be your issue for discrediting Dave's Little Beasties (barring the excessive ads) ?


Tong feeding, keeping arboreals in unmodded Exo Terras, also seems pretty fond of reality reversal like describing simple stuff as "faffing around" while unnecessarily complicating stuff and then describing it as "not too extravagant".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YungRasputin (Mar 29, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> I thinks that is largely dependant on how you set them up. If i remember correctly you prefer to keep them in their final enclosure and give them as much space as possible, this would ofc make them less likely to bolt out from the side-doors as well, while i like to keep them in smaller setups were i have more control. Because of that i have to rehouse them more often. Again, both have pros and cons.
> like @jrh3 said, i too feel much safer with top opening enclosures. Additionally i also do not point the hides entrances straight up. Rather i try to angle them so that arboreal Spiders can enter and exit them from the side-walls of the enclosure


truthfully i hadn’t accounted for this and that is a good point however at the same time i think front + top opening enclosures would give the keeper more control and more options per the individual specific and generalized behaviors of the specimen

also ftr my original comment should not be interpreted as taking a jab at Tom to uplift Dave as i realize we have similar keeping styles because in reality all keepers can be criticized including myself and everyone else on this forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man (Mar 29, 2022)

there are inherent contradictions in Husbandry and YouTube. Are you producing informative content or entertainment? Because entertainment drives hits and hits equal revenue. So doing stupid stuff that ups your viewership sadly takes over most business models.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## waynerowley (Mar 29, 2022)

Matt Man said:


> there are inherent contradictions in Husbandry and YouTube. Are you producing informative content or entertainment? Because entertainment drives hits and hits equal revenue. So doing stupid stuff that ups your viewership sadly takes over most business models.


I think that’s the problem.  When he started he was a hobbyist, passionate about tarantulas and creating videos that expressed his passion.

Now he has to produce a show each week.

Wayne

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## goonius (Mar 29, 2022)

Re: the discussion on cheese poof containers, I've always been kind of personally opposed to them (ie. not a judgement of others, I just don't personally like the aesthetic). I guess I'm an enclosure snob. I like super-clear acrylic or glass, 90-degree angles and straight sides versus rounded shapes that warp views. I'd build enclosures out of museum glass if I had the skill to do it.

Recently we've branched out to other mygalomorphs, and I have a particular interest in native species. Before we bought our new Sphodros abotti & rufipes from a seller next state over, I researched ideal enclosures. The Sphodros need 5" moist substrate and at least 3-4" of bark for their pursewebs. I was ready to shell out some money for something that looked really nice, but in the dimensions I needed, sans front-opening because that wouldn't allow for deep enough sub, there was nothing. I could have built enclosures from scratch, but knowing my own limitations, I ended up buying 3 huge containers of cheese poofs because they were the only thing I could find in the right size. There just wasn't anything else. They definitely have their place, and aside from the aesthetic and an inability to get good pictures, they are quite functional, and the spiders in them seem very content. Save for sling enclosures, they are the cheapest ones we own.


----------



## me and my Ts (Mar 29, 2022)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Tong feeding


Is tong feeding bad? I enjoy tong feeding because it lets me get a good view of some of my very reclusive tarantulas, also it’s the closest I can get to interacting with them. If it’s bad then I’ll stop but whats bad about it?


----------



## goonius (Mar 29, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> Is tong feeding bad? I enjoy tong feeding because it lets me get a good view of some of my very reclusive tarantulas, also it’s the closest I can get to interacting with them. If it’s bad then I’ll stop but whats bad about it?


I just recently saw a guy in another group kill his G pulchripes by tong feeding. The post speaks for itself.

Reactions: Sad 5 | Wow 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Mar 29, 2022)

goonius said:


> I just recently saw a guy in another group kill his G pulchripes by tong feeding. The post speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well… no more tong feeding

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## goonius (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm sorry to steal that little joy from you, but also wouldn't want to see your tarantulas die like his did. 

We use a little plastic vial to deliver the food really close to our tarantulas or their lair. Or a paintbrush to guide prey to the lair if it goes the wrong way. The tongs present a problem because they are not soft and the tarantulas will break their fangs. We don't always catch ours eating, but we do often. We also try really hard to design enclosures that give us inside views of their hiding places from certain angles. Hopefully you can design some clever ways to still have that interaction with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spoodfood (Mar 29, 2022)

goonius said:


> Re: the discussion on cheese poof containers, I've always been kind of personally opposed to them (ie. not a judgement of others, I just don't personally like the aesthetic). I guess I'm an enclosure snob. I like super-clear acrylic or glass, 90-degree angles and straight sides versus rounded shapes that warp views. I'd build enclosures out of museum glass if I had the skill to do it.
> 
> Recently we've branched out to other mygalomorphs, and I have a particular interest in native species. Before we bought our new Sphodros abotti & rufipes from a seller next state over, I researched ideal enclosures. The Sphodros need 5" moist substrate and at least 3-4" of bark for their pursewebs. I was ready to shell out some money for something that looked really nice, but in the dimensions I needed, sans front-opening because that wouldn't allow for deep enough sub, there was nothing. I could have built enclosures from scratch, but knowing my own limitations, I ended up buying 3 huge containers of cheese poofs because they were the only thing I could find in the right size. There just wasn't anything else. They definitely have their place, and aside from the aesthetic and an inability to get good pictures, they are quite functional, and the spiders in them seem very content. Save for sling enclosures, they are the cheapest ones we own.


I’m one of the types of people who do both. I raise slings in deli cups, sometimes in Jamie’s acrylics and such, same with juveniles. And once they are sexed out as adults, I keep males in the tub like enclosures, and splurge on getting my females into nicer ones. My hope with the males of course is to send them out to breed, so I don’t spend a whole lot of money on their setup but I also provide them with what they need. I don’t think it matters what type of enclosure you use, it’s all personal preference. If you want to use an acrylic enclosure or exo terra, go for it. But I don’t think that using a specific brand or type of enclosure actually makes a difference in the quality of life of the Ts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man (Mar 29, 2022)

everything is risk/ reward, and you will find within this group high levels of risk avoidance. You will also find less dead Ts

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rock (Mar 29, 2022)

Rubber tipped tweezers ftw, I also tend to toss the prey to spiders I’m trying to feed rather than hold it in front of them. Most of the time I just drop the prey into the enclosure and enjoy the hunt


----------



## Matt Man (Mar 29, 2022)

the only animal I tong feed is my male Leopard gecko, and that is simply because he ain't the brightest bulb on the tree

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 29, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> Is tong feeding bad? I enjoy tong feeding because it lets me get a good view of some of my very reclusive tarantulas, also it’s the closest I can get to interacting with them. If it’s bad then I’ll stop but whats bad about it?


Two things:

Extremely rarely, the tarantula can break its fangs or otherwise injure itself on the tongs themselves. 

Much more commonly however, the tarantula can run up the tongs and onto you which can result in you being tagged or you injuring/killing the tarantula (either because it then takes a swan dive and goes splat or because you panic and drop/fling it).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## LucN (Mar 29, 2022)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Tong feeding, keeping arboreals in unmodded Exo Terras, also seems pretty fond of reality reversal like describing simple stuff as "faffing around" while unnecessarily complicating stuff and then describing it as "not too extravagant".


Valid points. The need to make most enclosures bioactive seems unnecessary. It seems to work for him, so it's cool.


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Mar 30, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> Is tong feeding bad? I enjoy tong feeding because it lets me get a good view of some of my very reclusive tarantulas, also it’s the closest I can get to interacting with them. If it’s bad then I’ll stop but whats bad about it?


Not good. When I first started out I almost got bit because of it. My P. cambridgei was so excited by the cricket that she sprinted up the tongs trying to bite at my fingers (just very, very food motivated). Could've been an even worse situation if it were an OW species. Thankfully I didn't get bit and never did it again after that.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2022)

@Wolfram1 Martin does show species I’ve not seen before. I think he does a decent job generally speaking.



Matt Man said:


> the only animal I tong feed is my male Leopard gecko, and that is simply because he ain't the brightest bulb on the tree


man, mine were always sharp for such little guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Matt Man (Mar 30, 2022)

viper69 said:


> @Wolfram1 Martin does show species I’ve not seen before. I think he does a decent job generally speaking.
> 
> man, mine were always sharp for such little guys.


My female is a clever girl, my male is either really dumb, or just likes being fed. Once my female is fully mature I'm gonna breed them. My male is a SHTCB and my female is Tremper Blood so I should make some cool Blood Tangerines.
I'm gonna add a Tremper Albino female so I can produce sunglows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spoodfood (Mar 30, 2022)

viper69 said:


> @Wolfram1 Martin does show species I’ve not seen before. I think he does a decent job generally speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> man, mine were always sharp for such little guys.


Martin from the Birdspidersch? I really like him. I think he does a great job and puts in a lot of effort to show species all around the world in their natural environment.


----------



## ThatsUnpossible (Apr 8, 2022)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Tong feeding, keeping arboreals in unmodded Exo Terras, also seems pretty fond of reality reversal like describing simple stuff as "faffing around" while unnecessarily complicating stuff and then describing it as "not too extravagant".


All the above, plus he talks way too much and (one of my pet peeves) he keeps saying “literally” for no reason, which drives me nuts.  

 He does have some beautiful spiders, though.  I enjoyed his GBB mating video (apart from the yapping),  then I watched his T seladonia mating and felt a bit sad for the female, she seemed stressed at being taken out of her home, but it ended with a successful mating.  I think he’s more entertainment than education and still prefer Tom for how-to’s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 8, 2022)

ThatsUnpossible said:


> plus he talks way too much


, what would you habe him rather do?


----------



## ThatsUnpossible (Apr 8, 2022)

T


Wolfram1 said:


> , what would you habe him rather do?


Talk less.  Not use “literally’ as a verbal comma.  Have you watched his GBB mating vid?  The first few minutes are him telling you what you’re about to watch, then the running commentary throughout.  It’s a great video, well worth watching for the T’s behaviour. Perhaps it doesn’t bother other people, just me?


----------



## WolleWolf (Apr 8, 2022)

Dave from Dave´s Little Beasties is the most skilled keeper on YT by far. He has many successes with pairing so many different species. Tom is good  but Dave surpasses him easily. I like both though. Cant stand Exotic Lair!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JonnyTorch (Apr 8, 2022)

WolleWolf said:


> Dave from Dave´s Little Beasties is the most skilled keeper on YT by far. He has many successes with pairing so many different species. Tom is good  but Dave surpasses him easily. I like both though. Cant stand Exotic Lair!


I would kindly disagree. Although I like Tom and Dave, I watch Tom way more. The reason being is that Tom actually expresses into detail his experience with each species. Dave says things like "just remain calm and everything will be alright, easy does it," while Tom says things like "This is what I've noticed happens if you ___, or if you forget to do this, then ___, and you really don't want to do this or else ___." 

The details are good to have. I'm not saying either is better or more experienced, but I will say I believe Toms YouTube is better in itself because of the detail that is put out there, not just general husbandry advice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 8, 2022)

Tom's a teacher isn't he?  It shows.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Apr 8, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Tom's a teacher isn't he?  It shows.


Yep. I forget what grades/subjects though.


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 8, 2022)

Yea, it does.

I do think it is silly to compare them as they each have a focus on different topics. I will have to say though that Dave's content is often more in line with what interests me and how i like to do things. As much as a like Tom, and especially the podcast. Dave seems like the definition of a "breeder", rambling on and on (they both do ) and yet you get so much information just from watching the things he does. I do not always agree with his explanations but his footage allows you to draw your own conclusions. Toms footage is often much more limited when it comes to the behavioural side of things. He is more like the epitome of safety.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChaniLB520 (Apr 8, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Tom's a teacher isn't he?  It shows.


He is! I love Tom's content, overall. I like Dave's Little Beasties too but I do agree that he talks too much. I tend to have a hard time watching more than a couple of his videos at one time because of how long they drag on. Also, no one has mentioned it yet but i do question his use of material from outside, such as moss, directly in his enclosures without any form of heat treatment. What are others' thoughts on this? I suppose if he lives in a fairly natural area without a lot of pesticide or chemical applications, it probably isn't that risky, but I'd still be very worried about the potential for parasites, etc.


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 8, 2022)

ChaniLB520 said:


> Also, no one has mentioned it yet but i do question his use of material from outside, such as moss, directly in his enclosures without any form of heat treatment.


i do exactly the same thing! it works great.

i am personally much more worried about anything that has been packaged and sold

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ChaniLB520 (Apr 8, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> i do exactly the same thing! it works great.
> 
> i am personally much more worried about anything that has been packaged and sold


Thanks, that is good to know. I am still learning.


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 8, 2022)

i think it comes down to ease of access.

i can get into a forest via public transport in 20 minutes and collect what i need, also in Europe at least i can be certain that there are no parasites around that could harm a healthy tarantula. The use of pesticides is also banned in the area were i collect my resources so i am 100% safe

the only thing i look out for is to not put any true spiders or centipedes in with slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 8, 2022)

ChaniLB520 said:


> He is! I love Tom's content, overall. I like Dave's Little Beasties too but I do agree that he talks too much. I tend to have a hard time watching more than a couple of his videos at one time because of how long they drag on. Also, no one has mentioned it yet but i do question his use of material from outside, such as moss, directly in his enclosures without any form of heat treatment. What are others' thoughts on this? I suppose if he lives in a fairly natural area without a lot of pesticide or chemical applications, it probably isn't that risky, but I'd still be very worried about the potential for parasites, etc.


I'm not overly worried about using outdoor stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 8, 2022)

I wouldn't use anything from the woodland areas near me, they're all surrounded by farms and a sewage treatment facility. And with the current cabal of ghouls we have in charge reallowing the use of banned pesticides and tearing up environmental standards every chance they get who knows what crap I'd end up bringing home with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 8, 2022)

The best was old good Jon3800: No aesthetics of all sorts, screw 4K's, T's in minimalist enclosures and as a bonus, a nice collection of fire alarms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spoodfood (Apr 8, 2022)

starlight_kitsune said:


> Yep. I forget what grades/subjects though.


He’s a special education teacher, English I believe.


----------



## JonnyTorch (Apr 8, 2022)

Spoodfood said:


> He’s a special education teacher, English I believe.


Maybe that's why _I _understand him so well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spoodfood (Apr 8, 2022)

JonnyTorch said:


> Maybe that's why _I _understand him so well


I think, from the type of teaching he does, he has learned how to convey information to people of different perspectives and learning levels. Teaching special education as well as English has set him up to be able to explain things in ways that everyone can understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Apr 8, 2022)

Spoodfood said:


> I think, from the type of teaching he does, he has learned how to convey information to people of different perspectives and learning levels. Teaching special education as well as English has set him up to be able to explain things in ways that everyone can understand.


I was just making a joke calling myself special

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Spider House (Apr 10, 2022)

Seems to me the best way to avoid, or at least provide a more informative alternative, is for AB to have its own official YT channel?

Members could send videos to an admin and if seen to be worthy whether that's pairings, rehouses, spotlight on species, or whatever, it can be uploaded. The member can be highlighted in credits (if they want to be naturally) and also act a general channel for AB as a whole and increase its profile so better informed decisions can be made for prospective hobbyists.

Just a random thought! Ha ha Probably needs a lot more work tho.

BTW, if AB  does have a YT channel then please accpet my apologies. I rarely go on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ediand (Apr 21, 2022)

The Spider House said:


> Seems to me the best way to avoid, or at least provide a more informative alternative, is for AB to have its own official YT channel?
> 
> Members could send videos to an admin and if seen to be worthy whether that's pairings, rehouses, spotlight on species, or whatever, it can be uploaded. The member can be highlighted in credits (if they want to be naturally) and also act a general channel for AB as a whole and increase its profile so better informed decisions can be made for prospective hobbyists.


Seconding this! I think it would be a great idea to get more husbandry videos and good practice information out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UtilityTurkey (Apr 22, 2022)

I watch him less and less these days, I'm not really interested in true spiders or non-arachnid exotics,
 and he seems to do a lot of those videos these days. Give me more feeding vids, rehousings, pairings, etc.

I generally have something good and bad to say about every YT content creator.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 22, 2022)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The best was old good Jon3800: No aesthetics of all sorts, screw 4K's, T's in minimalist enclosures and as a bonus, a nice collection of fire alarms!


Does he still do car and mower 'cold starts'?  What does that say about us that we find that more interesting than superhero movies?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hxlokitty (Apr 29, 2022)

arthurliuyz said:


> I've seen a lot of threads saying that Exotics Lair is a bad influence. So, just wondering, is petko a good influence for the hobby? Is his husbandry good?


Am I the only one who gets annoyed watching Exotic Lair? He contradicts himself over and over in his videos, and quite honestly sounds very immature, I also realized how little he cares about the safety of his T's. More or less putting opposite sexes to battle rather than "mate" like his video titles suggest. I'm tired of seeing him purposely kill his T's and go on to say how "Unfortunate" it is. I also watched a video where he let a mature OBT jump from a table top twice.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 29, 2022)

hxlokitty said:


> Am I the only one who gets annoyed watching Exotic Lair?


Nope, pretty sure most people with brains don't watch him for that reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## arthurliuyz (May 27, 2022)

Just watched a Dark Den video out of curiosity to see how he's doing and it absolutely infuriated me. He put his N chromatus in a cube enclosure - the sides being the same length as the t's legspan. What he provided was a cork flat 1/3 the leg span of the spider and about 1/2" of substrate for him to ask why his N chromatus isn't using the teeny tiny cork bark as a hide. _"She can technically dig under there, why doesn't she do that,"_ he said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHound (May 27, 2022)

I used to enjoy Dark Den, but as I've grown in experience my liking for his stuff has waned. It's just not great from a husbandry point of view. Exotics Lair is just dreadful.

I think Tarantula Collective is decent - seems to generally give solid husbandry advice, and has nice production values, though some of his videos are a bit vacuous/clickbaitey.

I agree with the general consensus on Tom Moran and Dave Fisher being the best overall. Great advice and both clearly put the interests of their spiders first and foremost, though I do question Dave's use of the mesh lid enclosures - aside from the danger I don't think they have great side ventilation either. But he has loads of success, apparently no mesh-related injuries and clearly cares about his Ts... watching him is like hanging out with a kindly uncle with a cool hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jc55 (May 27, 2022)

IMO i consider the source that is providing the information first and go from there but have found most videos more for entertainment with the exception of maybe two.As mentioned above i think they are great for viewing a spider you are interested in or check options and opinions to compare good or bad but personally like to go to proven sources so i can read correct information and educate myself so if i do run across a video i will be better suited to make an informed decision on it's content.


----------



## HeartBum (May 27, 2022)

When I first got into keeping, I watched a lot of Tarantula YouTubers. But once you’ve seen one video… that’s why pet YouTubers end up as animal hoarders - because introducing new animals keeps the channel alive. Admittedly, it’s not so bad with T’s because they’re so low maintenance and difficult to neglect as such, but still.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile (May 27, 2022)

Petko is an excellent videographer. That's where his skill really is.

If you are an established T keeper and then view some of his videos you'll appreciate those skills but see where the problems are with what some of his video's content is.

99.99% of tarantula uploaders on 'You' are all about entertainment not correct information.

Tom Moran of 'Tom's Big Spiders' is about correct information or best methods that work and proven to work with rehouses, husbandry and general information. No glitter entertainment to keep short attention spanned people to keep watching.

The problem is not with experienced keepers going to 'You '. The BIG problem is with people that never intended to get involved with tarantulas or first time owners getting all their info from there instead of doing thorough research and finding Arachnoboards first.

Petko is a likeable person as quite a few are. So first time viewers that never owned a tarantula start on YT get pulled in by the person then the entertainment factor and assume they are getting correct information on every aspect. What they really get is entertainment as most of everyone here already knows. 

Then they stumble into AB eventually and think they are being contradicted on what/if information they learned when provided with correct info.

Examples ...handling, 1 to 2 inch sling in a 10 gallon aquarium,  rocks galore in enclosure with 12 inches or more from surface to top, Mississippi River running through the middle of their enclosure etc. etc  

As irritated and mad it makes AB members there's no answer in sight how to stop it and the flow. Members have a right to be angered as YT and Facepuke puts the hobby in a very bad light misrepresenting it and those that take caring for these animals the best way possible serious.

If this trend in the U.S. keeps rising it highly contributes to the demise of responsible T keeping and the hobby as a whole.

I'm not stating this as fact it's simply my opinion. 

Believe it or not back in 2018 that's how I got pulled into tarantulas. Suffering from severe arachnophobia I'm here to tell you searching for tarantula videos was never on my search list or agenda. The T videos just out of nowhere popped up on my recommended list. 

Yes I watched those videos and was horrified. Because I watched those particular ones more popped up. Dark Den was one of them and yes I watched and then I was intrigued. From there I found 2 tarantula websites which AB was one of them. I literally spent one and a half years researching and reading. Purchased 'The Tarantulas Keeper's Guide' by the Schultz's before buying my first tarantula in December 2019.

PS. Truly sorry for this long winded post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Award 2


----------



## ForTW (May 28, 2022)

Imo he has really nice timelapses, slow mo shots etc.
The only thing bad is sometimes he has no idea what or how to take care about to a pet store level. Tbf he knows about and sometimes even mention he's learning.

Anyhow, i go with dave's little beasties. He really got the vibe. Calm, patient, careful. Informative.
That's top notch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HeartBum (May 28, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> Believe it or not back in 2018 that's how I got pulled into tarantulas. Suffering from severe arachnophobia I'm here to tell you searching for tarantula videos was never on my search list or agenda. The T videos just out of nowhere popped up on my recommended list.


Same. YouTube recommended is a weird thing but I'm glad it happened. However, whenever I watched their videos it was more of a "there's more than just brown tarantulas?!" and it was 100% simply a visual wonder rather than paying any attention to whatever they did in terms of husbandry/care (or lack thereof). It wasn't long before I did a couple of Google searches on the most basic of questions on them, and I was brought here. But yes, unfortunately, it appears as though too many people do what I did, see these videos first, but take whatever these people are doing as gospel, despite them just being regular hobbyists too. People outside of the hobby see a huge collection and think they must be experts. 

Whilst it's a great way to show people that tarantulas aren't these absolute monsters people regard them as, individuals do need to be willing to do their own research. But it seems like everything has to be in video form now for anyone to care - no one wants to sit down and read things. Those videos, however, can provide completely outdated information or just plain dangerous advice.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Sanjo (May 31, 2022)

Not including the average hobbyist I generally see two types of YouTubers in the T hobby, those that are making videos with the purpose of educating people to be better keepers, and tarantula hoarders that want to be YouTube stars. People like Tom Moran and Dave from Dave's little Beasties are clearly out to educate and further the hobby. Their videos are informative and their animals appear to be well cared for. The hoarders are many, and I'll leave them nameless so as not to single anyone out, but it's pretty obvious they are just addicted to collecting animals and making videos for views, while providing little to no direction on husbandry or other particularly useful information. Many times you'll see Ts in enclosures that are far too small because they should have been rehoused several molts ago, dry water dishes, no hides. Then take a look at how Tom or Dave do things and the reasons behind why they are making videos. The difference is night and day. We are lucky to have people like them in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 4, 2022)

arthurliuyz said:


> What about The Tarantula Collective?


Ever since he threw AB under the bus in that stupid garbage anti hobby article I have a very foul opinion of that guy.  I used to watch a lot of his videos.



Chris LXXIX said:


> The best was old good Jon3800: No aesthetics of all sorts, screw 4K's, T's in minimalist enclosures and as a bonus, a nice collection of fire alarms!


I forgot about him. Long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Jun 5, 2022)

darkness975 said:


> Ever since he threw AB under the bus in that stupid garbage anti hobby article I have a very foul opinion of that guy.  I used to watch a lot of his videos.
> 
> 
> I forgot about him. Long time.


wait, what article?


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 5, 2022)

starlight_kitsune said:


> wait, what article?








						We made the big time!!! - WIRED article
					

We got mentioned in an article on Wired.  Apparently we're a chat group 🤣🤣🤣  https://www.wired.com/story/the-online-spider-market-is-massive-and-crawling-with-issues/



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## MerryAdvocado (Jun 5, 2022)

HeartBum said:


> Got to admit I used to really like him. Until I saw an Instagram post of his where he was rehousing a P. murinus. Caption said something like “long overdue for a rehouse, she’s mad at me”. This thing was in an enclosure suitable for an arboreal sling and looked like it was juvenile. So many comments said “I hope this isn’t the enclosure she was in” because it looked like a catch cup, but the webbing and deco said otherwise. Needless to say the comments were ignored entirely and not addressed. Gave me the impression he was nervous of it/didn’t have the time or room to care for an individual amongst his collection. Lord knows he can afford a decent enclosure for all of them.


I do think some people have far too many Tarantulas and as such it's difficult for them to keep up with their growth (rehouse) also it's a lot of money to invest in larger vivariums. 

I know this myself so limit myself to only 10 tarantulas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LucN (Jun 5, 2022)

MerryAdvocado said:


> I do think some people have far too many Tarantulas and as such it's difficult for them to keep up with their growth (rehouse) also it's a lot of money to invest in larger vivariums.
> 
> I know this myself so limit myself to only 10 tarantulas


I would agree with that train of thought. We're better off to stick to a small collection that we can maintain properly instead of having too many and becoming a burden instead of a pleasant hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris73G (Jun 6, 2022)

While he´s definitely more on the entertaining than educational side, i don´t think thats necessarily bad. Would it be better if every tarantula-related YT-channel is educational and full of correct information and good practice? Sure, but thats just not realistic.
At least he probably got quite some people who hated/feared tarantulas to not hate or fear them anymore.
Obviously, people should check out different sources of information and not just one when planning to buy an animal and not everyone´s gonna do that, but thats not the fault of an YT-creator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Dry Desert said:


> Excellent advice -  However.
> 
> Say I'm a first-time owner of " X " and have downloaded a " good " caresheet on same " X " and have watched YouTube videos on same, and don't know about AB how do I confirm their accuracy ??
> I suppose this is the main reason  we have new owners posting on AB with serious problems, or in need of urgent help.
> ...



This is quite honestly the issue with all information obtained online, on just about any topic. There is just so much available it's very difficult to know what is best. In my opinion it's critically important to take enough time for your  research to establish a general consensus before acting on it.

For example studying six care sheets for a specific species and four agree on a particular practice would generally indicate that is the best method to attempt and and then evaluate the results. People should be willing to put the research time in to give their T's the best possible survival rates.


----------



## ForTW (Jun 6, 2022)

MarkJ said:


> For example studying six care sheets for a specific species and four agree on a particular practice would generally indicate that is the best method to attempt


Three copied the fourth. This is usually the case and none of them did research, which you always should do yourself.

You either Check the origin and the climate itself, contact proven successfully keepers or get in contact with people living there or have observed them in nature.

I don't blame anyone, that's a lot of work.

The article above is not that bad. There is a lot of shady stuff going on, WC animals get deported to a Farm where they get imported and the Number is massive. Salesmen then just lable them as CB. I used to believe them aswell but man, the Number of actual, reasonable breeders is quite low! (Europe)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saksida2000 (Jun 6, 2022)

For me, Dave's little beasties is my favorite T YT channel, followed closely by Tom Moran. Both of these guys husbandry is top notch. I love Dave's character, so calm and nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheHound (Jun 6, 2022)

Yeah Dave is so authoritatively chilled out. I reckon if he tried to rehouse me I'd let him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Saksida2000 (Jun 7, 2022)

TheHound said:


> Yeah Dave is so authoritatively chilled out. I reckon if he tried to rehouse me I'd let him.


I swear the dude hypnotizes me everytime i watch him. His voice and demeanour is ASMR material.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## VermillionFox (Jun 10, 2022)

Saksida2000 said:


> I swear the dude hypnotizes me everytime i watch him. His voice and demeanour is ASMR material.


Love the heck out of his channel. He's so gentle, and how he gets egg sacs away without a fight most of the time makes me immensely jealous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

